# Changing to Aromasin?



## 11Bravo (Feb 17, 2013)

I just started my cycle monday along with adex .25 EOD. I am having headaches and minor discomfort in my chest. I'm thinking of going to aromasin 12.5 ED or EOD. Thoughts.


----------



## pirovoliko (Feb 17, 2013)

definitely early enough to change if you feel the cause of discomfort is adex... wouldnt wait too long though..


----------



## 11Bravo (Feb 17, 2013)

Yeah, I just went ahead and ordered some from MP it should be here quick.


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 18, 2013)

12.5 eod works good for me.


----------



## 63Vette (Feb 18, 2013)

Do it. 12.5 eod as you and Steelers said. You can adjust from there or take an additional or skip a dose as needed.

Respect,
Vette


----------



## 11Bravo (Feb 18, 2013)

I felt great until I started the adex. Hopefully the aromasin will be more tolerable. Thanks for the advice fellas.


----------



## Dtownry (Mar 4, 2013)

With MP being down they refunded my last order. Any suggestions on a good place for PCT items?  I was told Great White but they are pretty expensive.  Any other good alternatives that anyone has used?  I would like to at least get some asin quick for my cycle in case I need it and I am starting very soon...


----------



## mattyice (Mar 5, 2013)

Imo you should only use AI as needed... itchy nips... bloating... etc taking adex ed or eod will eventually cause E level to crash... never fails.


----------



## Dtownry (Mar 5, 2013)

I agree.  I just want to make sure I have it on hand in case my nips fire up.


----------



## mattyice (Mar 5, 2013)

11Bravo said:


> I felt great until I started the adex. Hopefully the aromasin will be more tolerable. Thanks for the advice fellas.



Aromasin might not be the best viable option as it irreversibly binds to the estro receptors.  Adex IMO is easier to control estro sides... some estro is necessary and benefits.


----------

